# Topics > Related topics > Solving the Rubik's Cube >  Robot:: RuBot II – The Cubinator, Mechatrons, entertainment robotics, Dublin, Ireland

## Airicist

Developer - Mechatrons

RuBot II on Wikipedia




> RuBot II is one of Mechatrons’ most technologically advanced robots.  RuBot II can currently solve Rubik’ cubes in less than 20 seconds!

----------


## Airicist

RuBot II - The Rubik's cube solving robot. 

Uploaded on Sep 22, 2006




> Read this before you comment! This is the new version of RuBot by Pete Redmond from Dublin, Ireland. It's very different to the prototype but it has to be the coolest looking robot solver ever. RuBot II set a new Guinness world Record in Jan 2009. There are cameras in the eyes of the head that scan the cube before the pneumatic arms solve it. It usually solves the Cube in about 35 seconds (not including the scan) no matter how much it is mixed up.
> The solving algorithm is taken care of by Herbert Kociemba's Cube Explorer software and usually solves the cube in a maximum of about 20 moves. In this video, the cube wasn't mixed up too hard so RuBot was able to find the optimum solution.
> Thanks to all of those who think it is too good to be true. That is a real compliment! If you still don't believe it, Look at the other RuBot videos - they have better scrambles. Or better still, call in on one of RuBot's live demonstrations. By the way, that's my daughter in the clip with RuBot. She was just starting to grow her hair long so it does look a little odd. You should see her now.

----------


## Airicist

Man Vs Machine (RuBot II) 

 Uploaded on Nov 27, 2006




> Sean Connolly takes on RuBot II at the UK open Rubik's Championships 2006. The servos in RuBots head were malfunctioning so they were disconnected during this display. That's why the head's not moving. RuBot II did lose a few challenges on the day to some impressive speedcubists.

----------


## Airicist

Uploaded on Nov 19, 2006




> Pete Redmond of Dublin, Ireland had his cube solving robot Rubot II on display at the UK Open on 18 Nov 2006. It solves cubes in 30-40 seconds while playing appropriately robot-y music and talks to people.

----------


## Airicist

Robot shows how to solve Rubiks Cube

Uploaded on Jan 30, 2008

----------


## Airicist

RuBot Guinness World Record 

Uploaded on Jan 11, 2009




> RuBot II sets a new Guinness world record for the worlds fastes robot robot to solve a Rubik's cube.

----------


## Airicist

Rubinator (RuBot II) - God's Algorithm in Action!

 Uploaded on Nov 4, 2008




> God's algorithm gives an optimal solution in the sense that there is no shorter solution! RuBot II (the Rubiks Cube solving robot) usually solves the cube in about 35 seconds...

----------


## Airicist

RuBot II, The Cubinator - A Rubik's Cube Solving Robot 

 Uploaded on Oct 6, 2010




> Rubot II, The Cubinator by Mechatrons, the world's fastest Rubik's Cube solving robot.

----------

